# I sold all of my 1560 DVC points



## icydog

The end of an era..I just posted on the disboards as well. I sold them all. I've been a member since DVC opened in 1991, and for the first time in 20 years, I don't own any DVC points. 

There's a combination of reasons but the first and foremost reason is I have seen a devaluation of the product that I can't abide.


----------



## capjak

Good move, I think after March 20 the points will be worth a lot less.....

Shame...

I really liked DVC and enjoy having a very small contract 150 points to use once in awhile


----------



## janej

Will you share your experience as a seller?  I have one 220+ points contract that I don't mind holding on.  But I'd like to sell it too if it is not much hassle.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## oldkey

*May I ask please....*

Can you outline briefly for me the devaluation? As I expect to keep my points until it's time to give them back - what's so bad? What am I not seeing through my obvious rose colored glasses?


----------



## luv2vacation

The devaluation is:

1. some of the newer resorts require more points per night

2. as of March 2011 (not sure of the exact date), new resales will be ineligible to use the concierge collection, which is using your points to book at one of the Disney World/Land hotels


----------



## chalee94

oldkey said:


> As I expect to keep my points until it's time to give them back - what's so bad?



should not affect you if you keep until they expire.  but by the time you need to sell, DVC may have cut more benefits from resale buyers and the points may be worth even less.

on the bright side for recent sellers, it sounds like disney's announcement about cutting resale benefits introduced many potential buyers to the existence of the resale market...


----------



## oldkey

luv2vacation said:


> The devaluation is:
> 
> 1. some of the newer resorts require more points per night
> 
> 2. as of March 2011 (not sure of the exact date), new resales will be ineligible to use the concierge collection, which is using your points to book at one of the Disney World/Land hotels



So that's the issue?

1) those newer resorts didn't exist when I bought. I'm pleased to have new choices even at higher point requirements. When completely sold out, we should feel lucky to be able to get another resort in the 7 month window. I see no issue here.

2) has anyone here actually used their points to do that? Rent your points, take the cash and buy the rooms....and be money ahead. I never have and never will use that option - nor would I ever recommend anyone to do so.

Really - people are selling off their points for that?


----------



## oldkey

chalee94 said:


> should not affect you if you keep until they expire.  but by the time you need to sell, DVC may have cut more benefits from resale buyers and the points may be worth even less.
> 
> on the bright side for recent sellers, it sounds like disney's announcement about cutting resale benefits introduced many potential buyers to the existence of the resale market...



So are you selling off your points as well...before it gets worse?

I think that the DVC is still the best value for vacationing if you enjoy Disney. Change happens - but so far this is just noise to me. I love DVC.


----------



## chalee94

oldkey said:


> So are you selling off your points as well...before it gets worse?



nah - i've only got a small contract and hope to use it till 2042.

if the resale market plummets, i might be a buyer...


----------



## Twinkstarr

chalee94 said:


> nah - i've only got a small contract and hope to use it till 2042.
> 
> if the resale market plummets, i might be a buyer...



Yep, I might be looking at a few more points if the prices go down the toliet. 

And I have only a mid 3 figure point total, I like to go other places too.


----------



## icydog

I am on the road and can't write too much but one of the reasons I became disenchanted with DVC is their move to RCI. Why was I paying big bucks to own these resorts when others were getting in for a tiny fraction of what I paid in buy in costs and maintenance fees. From now on when I want to go to Disney I will rent points or trade in for a small ratio of owning points. This was a stupid decision on the part of DVC management and a hurtful one to its owners.


----------



## MichaelColey

icydog said:


> I am on the road and can't write too much but one of the reasons I became disenchanted with DVC is their move to RCI. Why was I paying big bucks to own these resorts when others were getting in for a tiny fraction of what I paid in buy in costs and maintenance fees.


There certainly is a huge difference in cost owning DVC, renting from an owner, or exchanging in through RCI.

With yesterday's bulk deposit, I picked up three weeks at 2BR DVC units at a cost (my MFs + Exchange Fee + Disney Fee + Cancel Fee on other reservations + Combine Fee) of under $100/night.  For our first of the three weeks, I could have picked a Friday check-in or a Sunday check-in.  I considered getting the Friday check-in and doing a 2 night rental from an owner to fill in the gap (and also so that we could add the dining plan for those two nights - it's not worth it for a full week to us, but is for a shorter period).  It would have taken 96 points, if I remember right.  Even if I could rent for $10/point, that would have been $960.  Even if I was an owner, it would be close to $500.  It's not worth that much to me.


----------



## littlestar

Good luck.  I wish you the best. 

I'm the opposite, I added a few more DVC points.  I still like owning (although I love a good trade too - laughter).  With owning I get to pick my week, my resort and how many days.   

I think the problem with II was the Marriott and Starwood priorities.  I've heard that more DVC members are actually getting their trade requests through RCI vs. II.


----------



## bnoble

> Why was I paying big bucks to own these resorts when others were getting in for a tiny fraction of what I paid in buy in costs and maintenance fees.


For the umpty-seventh time: it was no harder to exchange in via II than it is via RCI.  It was probably easier---II had a much lower trade power bar.  You used to be able to get DVC with ACs for goodness sake.

I am using *exactly* the same deposits in RCI that I used in II to exchange in.  I bought them both on ebay for next to nothing, and as they generated ACs used to get two-for-one.  I was besmirching your precious DVC with my low-rent self for years before they switched.


----------



## littlestar

bnoble said:


> For the umpty-seventh time: it was no harder to exchange in via II than it is via RCI.  It was probably easier---II had a much lower trade power bar.  You used to be able to get DVC with ACs for goodness sake.
> 
> I am using *exactly* the same deposits in RCI that I used in II to exchange in.  I bought them both on ebay for next to nothing, and as they generated ACs used to get two-for-one.  I was besmirching your precious DVC with my low-rent self for years before they switched.



I used to get *two* AC's for both sides of my FWM lockoff through II.  Booking a DVC 1 bedroom with an AC for $249 for the week, plus $95 DVC fee came out to about $49.00 a night.  II was way cheaper for me than trading in through RCI.


----------



## cindi

Marilyn,

Do you have any timeshare weeks left now? I remember you selling your Marriotts as well.

I hope you are doing well.  You had a very tough period there.


----------



## timeos2

icydog said:


> The end of an era..I just posted on the disboards as well. I sold them all. I've been a member since DVC opened in 1991, and for the first time in 20 years, I don't own any DVC points.
> 
> There's a combination of reasons but the first and foremost reason is I have seen a devaluation of the product that I can't abide.



It took you a decade+ longer than it took us to reach the same conclusion regarding DVC.  Simply not worth the costs and the frustrations of zero owner input/control. Enjoy your new found freedom, we have. If you really need a fix it is easy to rent and get exactly the time/resort you desire usually for little over the cost of the fees or less.


----------



## icydog

cindi said:


> Marilyn,
> 
> Do you have any timeshare weeks left now? I remember you selling your Marriotts as well.
> 
> I hope you are doing well.  You had a very tough period there.



I did have a year from hell.. First my husband died, then I had two bouts with cancer and then my brother died. That was the first half of 2010. Then I lost money on various things I shouldn't have. BUT I am better now. 

I sold my Marriott Newport Coast, Barony Beach, and Frenchman's Cove.

I sold all my DVC points. 

I am left with two Marriott Lakeshore Reserve Platinum weeks, 20K Bluegreen points and my piddly little spring Foxrun week that trades superbly. 



timeos2 said:


> It took you a decade+ longer than it took us to reach the same conclusion regarding DVC.  Simply not worth the costs and the frustrations of zero owner input/control. Enjoy your new found freedom, we have. If you really need a fix it is easy to rent and get exactly the time/resort you desire usually for little over the cost of the fees or less.



It wasn't so bad until the last three years then I lost my patience with the whole thing. Roll in the high maintenance fees and the newly imposed rules for resale buyers and I finally had it.  I am not a DVC attacker, I just have had enough of it. 

Life goes on and circumstances change-- like all things. This too shall pass.


----------



## MichaelColey

icydog said:


> I did have a year from hell.. First my husband died, then I had two bouts with cancer and then my brother died. That was the first half of 2010. Then I lost money on various things I shouldn't have. BUT I am better now.


Ouch - what a lousy year.  I hope 2011 is much better to you. 



icydog said:


> It wasn't so bad until the last three years then I lost my patience with the whole thing. Roll in the high maintenance fees and the newly imposed rules for resale buyers and I finally had it. I am not a DVC attacker, I just have had enough of it.


I can understand that.  I went through the same thing with "free dining" at Disney.  With continual degradation of the benefits, annual price increases, and my discovery of timeshares, it just isn't the deal it used to be.  We still love Disney (obviously, with 7 weeks in 6 different DVC properties this year!), just not the dining plan.

If you still like DVC, but just not owning it, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised trading in.  If you have a trader with a low cost per unit of trading power, you can get weeks for under $100 per night.  Ongoing searches and flexibility (on dates and/or properties) are the keys.


----------



## moonlightgraham

I'll join in this discussion. For several years, I exchanged into DVC via II, usually OKW or SSR, and trades were typically not too hard to secure. Then, our children became school age and I knew trading into those higher demand times might be a problem, and with two girls I knew we'd be going to WDW regularly over the next decade so I decided to buy some DVC points resale a few years back and am glad I did. I bought only enough that I have to bank or borrow to go every other year for a week, and that kept the upfront outlay more manageable. But we've been to every DVC property since (even Treehouses) and have secured a villa during some very peak periods. Those are trades that might prove more difficult with RCI. 

The other points are all well taken. The quality of housekeeping pales in comparison to my Royals property, the inability to do online reservations is just silly for a company their size (I know it's coming but still), the upfront cost is outrageous compared to other systems, but I am still glad I purchased the points and will continue to use them for the 30+ years I have left. Was it the most cost effective way to get into DVC? No, but it fills a well-defined role in my portfolio of timeshare properties and am glad to have the points.


----------



## Merilyn

I bought at OKW in 1994 and have never been unhappy. YES, I have spent a lot of money but I did the math and it has more than paid for itself. We love the GV's and at their cost per night we break even on night 3 and stay 7. The cost for the points was accounted for after several years so now it is just the cost of the dues per year. Let me tell you that owning DVC is much better than my Wyndham that I bought this last year. They nickle and dime you to death and harrass you to buy more points every visit.  Everyone has to decide for themselves what works for them and the cost involved. I am glad to say OKW and DVC has worked for me.


----------



## darius

*The Grand Villas....*

To me, are a huge benefit.   I stayed recently in the new Grand Villa's at Grand Californian at Disneyland and they are amazing.  2 levels, 3 bedrooms, 4 bathrooms -- two stories and even a room with a pool table.   AMAZING.   If you want to stay in the Grand Villas, and/or want maximum control and flexibility for using DVC -- the only way to do it is to buy points.   I do not regret my decision at all and have owned for about 6 years now.   

However, I respect peoples reasons for getting out.  But, thank goodness you can get something out of your membership.  If you bought other time shares you might get nothing back -- at least DVC holds value (or even goes up sometimes).

Given the reason for the above, and that is short -- it's worth it to us to own Disney points.


----------



## tomandrobin

End of an era indeed. 

I am glad you did enjoy DVC for many years.

Question for you -

Since you were a long time owner, do you feel that you got your money's worth from owning DVC? I am just asking about the overall experience.


----------



## icydog

darius said:


> To me, are a huge benefit.   I stayed recently in the new Grand Villa's at Grand Californian at Disneyland and they are amazing.  2 levels, 3 bedrooms, 4 bathrooms -- two stories and even a room with a pool table.   AMAZING.   If you want to stay in the Grand Villas, and/or want maximum control and flexibility for using DVC -- the only way to do it is to buy points.   I do not regret my decision at all and have owned for about 6 years now.
> 
> However, I respect peoples reasons for getting out.  But, thank goodness you can get something out of your membership.  If you bought other time shares you might get nothing back -- at least DVC holds value (or even goes up sometimes).
> 
> Given the reason for the above, and that is short -- it's worth it to us to own Disney points.



I have to agree. I can't give some of my timeshares away. I walked away from DVC close to whole. I gained a lot on OKW and BCV and was even on BLT. I lost on VB and on AKV. All in all, I  am about even. What other timeshare can offer that?



tomandrobin said:


> End of an era indeed.
> 
> I am glad you did enjoy DVC for many years.
> 
> Question for you -
> 
> Since you were a long time owner, do you feel that you got your money's worth from owning DVC? I am just asking about the overall experience.


I definitely got my money's worth. i loved DVC but the cost per point is only going to go down. I got out before the avalanche. Do I miss it? You know I do. My daughter has asked me if it means I will never take her and her baby again. I said no cause I know how to rent points now for almost the same cost as my maintenance fees.


----------

